# What to do during 2ww



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

As this will hopefully be my 1st time reaching et, I am wondering what I can do to help my embies snuggle in tight.

Can anyone help

Gx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gillip, youve asked the question we all do, and unfortunately there are no definate answers (otherwise there would be no bfns). As someone who has tried lying up for 2ww and other times gettin on as normal. Hundreds of pounds worth of multivits, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, organic food and acupuncture and i still havent had bfp.

There really is nothing i can advise except no alcohol, no hot baths and no heavy lifting. If its going to take it will, its completely out of our hands so just relax and enjoy your holiday x

Katie x


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Like Katie has said I have done all of the above - the times I did nothing and rested it didnt work - the times I went straigth back to work it worked   Who is to say whats the best thing to do .
My only advice is dont do anything that you would regret - dont say Oh I shouldnt have done that and maybe it would have worked - eat healthy and continue as normal - the more blood getting to the uterus the better .


----------

